

Many Are Wrong About iPhone 4 FaceTime - gaiusparx
http://sanziro.com/2010/06/many-are-wrong-about-iphone-4-facetime.html

======
crocowhile
The thing I find most interesting about facetime is that jobs announced it
will be an open standard soon. I am looking forward to that. I have been
looking for an open alternative to skype but didn't find anything that would
come close to it so I welcome any competition in that field.

voip doesn't really work out of the box the way skype does and if apple
manages to compete seriously with skype using an open standard that'll be
great.

------
iworkforthem
.... FaceTime will be WiFi only initially. Not sure why Apple roll out this
FaceTime at all.. especially it's only on WiFi. So am I supposed to make video
call with someone using the same network as me or .... still quite clueless..
Anyone help me understand.

~~~
joeminkie
You don't have to be on the _same_ wifi network, you just both have to be on
wifi somewhere. It's like video chatting on the desktop (Skype, iChat) but on
the iPhone instead. I'm sure they were forced to make it wifi for now because
the 3G carriers couldn't handle all the extra traffic (AT&T at least).

~~~
iworkforthem
Hm.. correct me if I am wrong, let's say I call someone I know via the AT&T
network on the iPhone 4, with FaceTime will be able to see the other person,
providing there is wifi connection someone near me n the person I am calling.
Cause FaceTime is providing the video chat feature via wifi over the Internet
instead of the 3G carrier.. Right?

